# Fritz!Wlan Stick als USB MAssenspeicher erkannt



## olaf870 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
mein AVM Fritz!WLAN Usb-Stick N wird auf meinem Windows XP SP2 als USB-Massenspeicher erkannt. Die WLAN-Funktion geht leider nicht. Alle WLAN-USB-Treiber wurden  installiert, wieder entfernt, neu installiert, neu gebootet, usw...
Der USB-Stick als MAssenspeicher wird vom Betriebssystem selbsttätig in Sekundentakt aktiviert und wieder deaktiviert, begleitet vom typischen USB-Sound (Ding-Dong, Dong-Ding)
Mehrmals wurde der Rechner schon mitten im Betrieb mit einer Fehlermeldung gestoppt und mußte neu gebootet werden.

Gruß
Olaf
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juli 2008)

Funktionierern andere W-Lan Sticks? Und funktioniert dieser Stick an anderen PCs?


----------



## olaf870 (18. Juli 2008)

Ob der PC mit anderen Sticks funkt, kann ich nicht ausprobieren. (Habe keinen anderen Stick). Der STick selbst funkt in einem anderen PC mit WIn XP.


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juli 2008)

Hmm, ich hab auch einen Fritz! W-Lan Stick, er wird auch als Massenspeicher erkannt, aber nach Installation der Software hat er funktioniert (wird trotzdem von Win als Massenspeicher erkannt...) .

Also kann es eigtl. schonmal nicht am Stick liegen, sondern am PC bzw. an der Software. Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich wenn du noch Garantie hättest...


----------



## olaf870 (18. Juli 2008)

Garatie nützt nix bei einemStick der funktioniert (das tut er ja in einem alten Rechner von 98).Gruß Olaf


----------

